# DISASTER STRIKES THE BRR!!!



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The BRR was devastated this week by a Blizzard of epic proportions!!

14 1/2 feet of snow (in 1/29th scale







) buried the railroad overnight and brought operations to a standstill.

If not for the Heroic efforts of 2 of it's most experienced engineer's, and their trusty Aristo Craft SD45's all would have been lost. 

Here is a video documenting their Courageous deed,


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great video. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure beats shoveling 

Thanks for posting


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its about time you start "working" hard to have fun....


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good you got the plowing down that is for sure.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Coooooooool.............

Nice video Ron.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess that sort of dispels the myth that you need battery operated trains to plow snow. 

DCC works! 

It looks like your locos were just cruising, no problem. 


Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Didn't know that was an issue Greg. 
Everything worked great, had full sound, smoke, lights and remote controlled switches, not an "except" to be found anywhere








The snow was wet and heavy so the engineers kept the power on and plowed though.

Ron

PS I guess I should have copyrighted my title







, jk jj


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Axel's railroad got 56' of snow








No plowing for him









Ron


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Great video, thanks for posting!!!! 

Ed


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

While plowing the layout I noticed that the snow began to really pack down between the rails, making switch operation impossible as the day went on.
Has anyone come up with a way to prevent this from happening, or is that just the way it is?

Ron


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The full sized railroads had the same problem. They used picks and shovels to clean out the switches so they could throw them. I use a key or screwdriver to clean the area between the points and the rails. 

Chuck N

PS I've been using track power for years when plowing.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

COPY CATS









Ron


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Back in '85, we lived on the upstream end of the Dunsmuir yard, where the SP would cut in their helpers for crossing the Siskiyous. When we got snow, the Espee, had these propane gas burners on their switches, which were fired to keep the points free and clear. 

So I would take my kids, who were just ready for kindergarten over the bridge to the yard throat, and we would throw snow balls at the burner covers, which were like giant gas gridles. This was our entertainment, since we had to live in Dunsmuir due to econimics. Those balls that were lucky enough to hit the burner covers, were our extended basic cable package. The snow balls would hiss and spit, and we would giggle. 

This was how the 1:1 kept their switch points clear of snow and ice. It was also how we entertined ourselves during those winters. 

Fil


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've got a short attention span so I can't believe I watched the whole video 

Dave v


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 07 Mar 2011 04:05 PM 
COPY CATS









Ron









then you like this one (click on Copy Cats), its real short but very cool, I guess I wasn't going to fast on my layout after all.

Ron


----------

